# Bala Sharks with African Cichlids?



## Fishoutofwater (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a 125 gallon tank that is not currently setup but plan on doing so soon. Want to have assorted peaceful to fairly peacefull African Cichlids in it. My LFS has nice stock available and they are young and small. Here is my question:

I plan on purchasing 1 maybe 2 Bala Sharks and putting them in my 38 gallon. Purchase size is very small. When they outgrow that tank, Would it be safe to acclimate them to the cichlids in the 125? My thinking is if the cichlids are not fully grown, they might adapt to the balas.

Any tips for making this transition would be appreciated if it is ok to do so.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Why wouldn't you put them immediately in with the cichlids?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think the balas are tough enough to live with African cichlids. Introducing them when they are small is good, and hopefully nothing ever happens.

Too, they may have conflicting diets as some Africans require more plant matter than protein.


----------

